# Is My Bearded Dragon Pregnant



## LANEYABC123

I Brought This Breeding Pair 3 Days Ago
He Has Had Them In Brumatation
They Are Both 3 Years Old
Around 18 Inches Long
He said they were breeding before i picked them up
and i saw them at it today aswell but female is really big
is she pregnant just eating too much
would be much appreciated
http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww74/LANEYABC123/?action=view&current=DSC_0010.jpg


----------



## Milly_Tilly

do u have a pciture thier's always a chance if they've mated? a pic would be helpful


----------



## LANEYABC123

*Pic is now up*

Picture Is Now Up
Female Is On The Rock


----------



## Milly_Tilly

If she's gravid and due soon... purch her front legs on ur hand and lift her tail her tummy will sag quite alot. try not to feel her tummy cos u can damage the egg's. From this pic she does look rather big but with out seeing her tummy its quite hard to tell  is she diging at all??


----------



## LANEYABC123

*pregnant?*

There on newspaper
But thanks for the advice will check Sharon out
any more advice will be appreciated


----------



## Milly_Tilly

lol even with the newspaper she would dig in corners franticly. when milly is ready top lay she sounds demented lol. she'll go off her food as well


----------



## LANEYABC123

*pregnant?*

would you recommend putting sand back in the tank?
and with the laybox does it need to be shallow for
the dragon to get in it?
wat should i use when should i put it in there 
etc
appreciated


----------



## Milly_Tilly

Hiya,

Is she off her food?? if she goes of her food thats a defo sign then i sould put a laybox in. we have Milly she 19months and basicly back in jan we took her to shop cos she was digging all time and fat, they said she was gravid and prob have 2-3eggs and not for another week or so. they said to place a box cat little tray or a washing up bowl we use washign up bowl and fll it right up with childrens playsand... it has to be damp enough that when u clench it in your hand it stays in a ball.

We went home that same night and she was diggin not eating so we thought sod it lets put the box in she lay 18 eggs with-in 1hour. 

She then had a second lot 4wks after that and we have another 14 adn she's gravid again due this week.

Our first 18 ,8 died and the other ten 8 have hatched so far and we have 2 more to go. as for the 14 they are 3wks old today so another 4 weeks and they'll b hatching??

If she has egg's have you thought about what you would like to do with them??

xxx


----------



## LANEYABC123

*pregnant?*

she is munching all the locusts i give them
she hasn't gone off her food
but when would you recommend i put the lay box in 
just in case?
she doesn't dig but just generally sit on the rock and is very lazy
but is very large
appreciated


----------



## Milly_Tilly

hhhmmm i wouldnt til i can hear her scratching for diggin or off her food. When these to things are happening thats when i'd put a lay box in x


----------



## LANEYABC123

*Gravid?*

I Lifted her tail and held her front legs up 
and could sort of see and feel a couple of eggs
Or could this i felt could of been her spine etc??
also looks like her stomach is sagging?
am currently making the incubator
but how long will it be when the eggs come out
also my female usully eats all the locusts 
but today she only had a few and the male had lots 2:7
She isn't digging that much
but i only see them for about 2 hours a day
but my male is still getting it on with her ?
help would be appreciated 
im desperate


----------



## moneyspider123

*hi*

i dont want you thinkin im pokin my nose it ,but most of my girl beardies hardly still go off there food but obviously ever individual is diffrent also u can usually feel the eggs ,my girl is pregnat at mo she should b laying in abt 3 weeks but i can feel sum eggs in her there like little marbles ,hope nobody thinks im pokin my nose in im just sayin how mine are ,hope u get on ok ,nikki


----------



## Milly_Tilly

not at all, everyone is entitled to have thier say, i must say when milly had her first clutch i could feel the egg's se had 18 but on her 2nd clutch of 15 i could hardly feel anything so i think it just depends to be honest. xxx


----------



## LANEYABC123

*Beardie*

should i put my female bearded dragon in a seperate 
4ft vivarium instead of a laybox?
and when should i put her in there
i did notice yesterday one of the two was moving the food bowl
i did feel hard round lumps inside but could this of juust been
her bones or are they definetely eggs?
and when will she lay roughly??


----------



## pwoods76

one of my beardie has just laid her 4th clutch, i can always feel eggs and she always stops eating and other female as just laid her 2nd clutch and she never stopped eating and she laid the biggest clutch so far. Mine usually dig for about 4 - 5 days before laying, the actually laying takes about an hour. I add a cat litter tray full of damp soil/sand to their viv and they lay in that.
Hope that helps. let me know how you get on.


----------



## moneyspider123

*hi*

yeh its like u just said mine hasnt stopped shes the first one right down wen i throw the crickets and locust in lol ,but like i said i supose everybodys diffrent ,and some days i can feel them and other days i think where av they gone lol x


----------



## kerryrep22

well just to put my two pennys in last year my female beardie laid 75 eggs in 6 weeks, all two weeks apart, after only one mating with my male cos they were seperated after a day and never put together again. she laid only two weeks after the mating, even though the books say it has to be a month. with the first 25 she looked really fat, and you could see/feel the eggs. with the second and third clutches we didnt even know she was pregnant, she barely put on extra weight, and you could not see/feel the eggs at all. all 75 were fertile. so thats just my experience. again the first time she stopped eating but not the 2nd and third times, and she laid after she had only been digging for a day or two. oh and i would definitely seperate her from the male cos she will be getting stressed. looking at the pic she looks pretty large, you need to get your laybox sorted asap, and dont always believe what the text books say will happen!! cos mine broke all the rules.


----------



## Antw23uk

I know this is a forum and its about getting advice and that but you sound like you havent got a clue what your doing?
Did you intentionally buy a breeding pair of beardies and should you not have asked all these questions before you got them?

I am a little concerned about the type of questions your asking, especially if your unsure if your feeling eggs or her 'spine'!

A laying box is an extra box you put into the vivarium which she will go in (prefferably have it covered for darkness and security/ humidity) to lay her eggs. The subrate can be moist sand and it requires a tempreture of 28-30c before they are happy to lay in it!
Personally i would seperate them and only bring them together when you want to mate them. A male beardie will continue to agressivly mate with a female regardless of if she is pregnant or not. She can have three clutches of eggs from one mating.


----------

